# Did your HCG levels double every 2 days?



## Kaylen

Hi all, I am looking for some reassurance here. Everywhere I read I see that hcg levels should double every 48 hours, but also some websites say that the normal is 48-72 hours. I am super worried because I've had a miscarriage before and then it took me over a year to conceive again and now my hcg levels aren't doubling every 48 hours. I've only had 2 taken so far, 70 hours apart and my levels doubled at 57 hours. According to my doctor this is normal and he signed me up for an ultrasound at around 7 weeks (which is on march 10th). But I am sooo worried! He agreed to draw one more blood on Friday and said they should be around 1500 then. 

I was wondering what your numbers were and is everything going well? 
I have no symptoms other than sore breasts (which went away today) and some occasional cramping. I am 4 weeks 4 days today and my hcg was 226 on the 14th and 531 on the 17th.


----------



## Petzy

My numbers NEVER doubled... they tested me three times in fact.. my doctor said they just want to see them go up at least 60% and they were around 60% so she was fine with that.. and so far everything is fine!

that happened to me the first time I was pg too.. didnt ever double. I had a M/C but had nothing to do with HCG levels at that point.

57 hours does not sound that long to me. It sounds like you are rising just fine... fx for you xx


----------



## Ashley1021

Mine were 10,700 and doubled About 46 hrs later.


----------



## Kaylen

Ashley1021 said:


> Mine were 10,700 and doubled About 46 hrs later.

Wow that is high! How many weeks were you at the time?


----------



## Ashley1021

5 1/2-6 weeks!


----------



## whispernikki

Mine have not doubled, 
First betas 1250, 48hrs 1540, today 1980 not even doubled since Friday only risen by 25% 
I think if I had my bloods done every 72hrs I would see a double, I'm 6+4 I had a scan last week Friday but they only saw a 4week sac. So I don't think this pregnancy is going no where x


----------



## Kaylen

I found this website that has a calculator telling you if your hormones are rising normally:

https://www.babymed.com/tools/hcg-calculator

It says that they need to increase with at least 60% every 48 hours and double 48-72 hours.

I am still in the normal range, but i will never stop worrying until i hear a heartbeat and that is very far away.


----------



## whispernikki

Kaylen said:


> I found this website that has a calculator telling you if your hormones are rising normally:
> 
> https://www.babymed.com/tools/hcg-calculator
> 
> It says that they need to increase with at least 60% every 48 hours and double 48-72 hours.
> 
> I am still in the normal range, but i will never stop worrying until i hear a heartbeat and that is very far away.

Mine says lower than average at 25% mine would double every 6 days x


----------



## Kaylen

Ahh whisper, hang in there. Its not over till its over. I know how frustrating it is. FX for both of us!


----------



## Claire788

At 5+6 mine only went up 43% in 48 hours and I'm fine!


----------



## kitty_el

Mine didn't double - at 16dpo they were 669 and 48 hours later they were 1150. 
So around 78% increase in 48 hours - nurse said this was good but I was so worried, every post I read the levels were doubling at like 36 hours!


----------



## Kaylen

kitty_el said:


> Mine didn't double - at 16dpo they were 669 and 48 hours later they were 1150.
> So around 78% increase in 48 hours - nurse said this was good but I was so worried, every post I read the levels were doubling at like 36 hours!

I see you are 6 weeks. Have you been able to hear a heartbeat yet?


----------



## kitty_el

Kaylen said:


> kitty_el said:
> 
> 
> Mine didn't double - at 16dpo they were 669 and 48 hours later they were 1150.
> So around 78% increase in 48 hours - nurse said this was good but I was so worried, every post I read the levels were doubling at like 36 hours!
> 
> I see you are 6 weeks. Have you been able to hear a heartbeat yet?Click to expand...

Hi Kaylen, we actually had our follow up scan today and saw yolk sac, fetal pole & heartbeat.


----------



## Kaylen

That is great kitty, you give me hope!


----------



## kitty_el

What percentage did your increase in 48 hours? The nurse said they like to see a 60% increase in 48 hours


----------



## kitty_el

I've just put my numbers in and mine doubled at 57 hours - you need to remember they are only two numbers. The day before that or days after they could be doubling/tripling - some people are just slow starters :) :)


----------



## Kaylen

We didn't check at 48 hours because it was Sunday but doctor said because they were already over double at 70 hours they must have been at least 60% at 48. 
I am hoping I get good results tomorrow. My clinic calls back the same day with the results so I will know before I am off work tomorrow. 
I have been feeling a bit nauseous the last couple of days but no throwing up. I hope that means levels are rising steadily.


----------



## kitty_el

Good luck & please keep us updated x


----------



## Kaylen

My beta today was 1633.. Sticking with the doubling time of about 57 hours...


----------



## Jaycrew

Now keep in mind once they hit either 1500 or 1600 - the numbers stop doubling so fast- now they double every 72-96 hrs... your numbers sound really good though! GL to you!!!!!


----------



## kitty_el

I heard they stop doubling when they get to around 1200 - when is your scan?


----------



## Jaycrew

I believe you are correct - ;) it is 1200. and then it does it again but I think its at 1600 is when it takes longer. Either way your numbers are good. I get mine on monday! Im excited- it got pushed off due to us having an ice storm and my first appt was cancelled. I will be 10+ wks for my appoint so im hoping for good news- still nervous but wht will be will be. :)


----------



## Kaylen

I am exactly 5 weeks today. My scan in on march 10th which seems worlds away! 
Good luck to all of us and may we have our cute little babies in 8 months!


----------



## Beneli

My doubling time was 85 or so hours at 6 weeks. Even though my numbers were in the 10,000's, I was told that I was going to miscarry and to be prepared. I'm happily 25 weeks pregnant now with a healthy baby girl :)


----------



## Kaylen

I hate it that all doctors tell us different things. 85 hours sounds perfectly normal for this high of a level. At Keats according to the Internet.


----------



## staceymxxx

MONDAY - 113
Thursday - 385
Saturday - 1215

Everyone rises at different rates aslong as its going up its fine x


----------



## _Anya_

I'm 4 weeks and my doubling time is 71 hours.
it was 461 and then after 48 hours 735.
Don't know what to expect. It's too early to make an ultrasound, I suppose. :wacko: So worried!
Success stories with slow HCG rising are appreciated!!!


----------

